# The Hours - Live from the Met - this week-end



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen "The Hours", the Met's new opera? 

Just wondering if it is worth schlepping over to Bracknell to see it at the cinema on Saturday.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

If you are on facebook as well, they have a nice group MET opera live on HD fans . There you can find some reviews, which I don't read


----------

